# Flying out of Hamilton, but back to Toronto



## travelplanner70 (Jul 7, 2012)

Since I would be parking my car in Hamilton, how does one get one's car in Hamilton if one is flying back into Toronto?  The one-way car rental is out of sight.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## DianeG (Jul 7, 2012)

*Check the Toronto Pearson Airport website*

I have found a useful list of links to various shuttle services on the airport's website in the past. Maybe one of the shuttle services that services Hamilton or St. Catharines can drop you off... 

Would leaving your car in Toronto and arranging a drop-off in Hamilton be easier?


----------



## moonstone (Jul 8, 2012)

You might want to check the GO bus/train schedule. I know that the Hamilton transit has a route to/from the Hamilton airport & the GO Stn as DD used it when she was at University & flew down to Florida to join us for a week. You will probably have a long (& possibly complex) commute but I'm sure its do-able. 
I'm with the previous poster about leaving your car in Toronto & getting a ride to Hamilton -or perhaps a ride both ways with a relative or friend. Unfortunately the long term parking is probably cheaper in Hamilton.
Good Luck!
~Diane


----------

